# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Iphone 3s

## rmaxhuni

Si muna me ja instalu programin e ri IPHONE 3s a mundet kush mem tregu

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

per cfare programi e ke llafin?

----------


## rmaxhuni

Per me i ba Viber e keto app se ky po thot me marr versionin e ri

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

*Apple is officially leaving the iPhone 3G behind to run iOS 4.2.1 firmware forever. No more updates for the iPhone 3G will be forthcoming.*
If you haven't updated to iOS 4.2.1 on your iPhone 3G you can find iPhone 3G firmware files here. The iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4 (AT&T only) will support iOS 4.3.
http://www.iphonefaq.org/archives/971042



besoj e ke original (te pa prekur) ?

http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=750

----------

